# let us not forget



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

the guy floating around running his fuking mouth looks like this


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

your obsession towards my cawk is duly noted..
you post up a shirtless picture with todays date 
and i'll post one aswell and we will see who eats boot...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

azza 2.o


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

I post pics and vids constantly fatboy...your excuses are moot


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

tick tock...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

this week...saney knows


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

hammer curls...55 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

jan 14th^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

to my boyfriend heavyiron...100s...im tired - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

feb 4th^^^


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hammer curls...55 - YouTube



HMMMM...Post 6 you have tats on your right arm...

Post 7 you have tats on your left arm...

don't think you're the same dude, but nice try dickweed..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

I have tats on both arms...called a mirror you fat stupid fuck


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 14, 2013)

Rednack said:


> HMMMM...Post 6 you have tats on your right arm...
> 
> Post 7 you have tats on your left arm...
> 
> don't think you're the same dude, but nice try dickweed..




lol..its a mirror shot


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol..its a mirror shot



Not knowing right from left makes you just as retarded as KOS..lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

Re: New reputation!				 





 Originally Posted by *KILLEROFSAINTS* 






 Originally Posted by *Rednack* 






 Originally Posted by *KILLEROFSAINTS* 






 Originally Posted by *Rednack* 






 Originally Posted by *KILLEROFSAINTS* 






 Originally Posted by *Rednack* 






 Originally Posted by *KILLEROFSAINTS* 






 Originally Posted by *Rednack* 
Hi, you have received -138616 reputation points from Rednack.
 Reputation was given for *this* post.

 Comment:
 pussy wannabe

 Regards,
 Rednack

Note: This is an automated message.



lol at you and youre weak negs fatass



you musta been molested as a child plus i've got alot more muscle mass then you...it's cute watching you act a fool here..i know sheriV is your alt. nic



lol...where is any muscle on you fat boy...motherfucker please...post proof ...whole board says you a slob....cant be all telling the same lie fatass



that picture was a year ago tubby..



put up or shut up fat boy...anybody can talk



then you'll just make fun of my beard or say my ears are too big..
 i've come along way over the past year and don't really give a fuck what you think..you post first with proof without a shirt then i'll post without a shirt and we'll let the board members decide who's the daddy..deal



lol I post pics every week and vids have been posted this month...the rest of your post will be ignored...you are all mouth cunt



reply to your thread bitchmeat and when you lose you can put I'M REDNACKS BITCH in it for a month..​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

pms between me and slob....claims to have musclemass...hilarious


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

I own you boy, now you're my bitch...hehe


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah good job fatass...you totally azzad me


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 14, 2013)

Rednack said:


> I own you boy, now you're my bitch..*.hehe*


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 14, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Not knowing right from left makes you just as retarded as KOS..lol



lmao what an idiot..take a picture of you in the mirror first dunce


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> to my boyfriend heavyiron...100s...im tired - YouTube



I'm actually impressed. Nice work.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol..its a mirror shot



Hi, you have received -535603 reputation points from [SIL].
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
.

Regards,
[SIL]

Note: This is an automated message.


bang bang


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I'm actually impressed. Nice work.



lol...that is not heavy at all...I was exhausted....65 hr weeks plus working out most every day...not hitting near as many hrs lately thank jeebus


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2013)

theres gotta be someone here that can verify my ip against KOS

I'm not anyones alter...

what a fucking retard
god now I think youre a fucking moron and I don't even know you

yeah he bothered to find pics of two different dudes with the exact same tattoos on opposite arms! holy shit.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2013)

you and nikos should go eat clomid together like tic tacs over tea and discuss your premenstrual problems


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

SheriV said:


> theres gotta be someone here that can verify my ip against KOS
> 
> I'm not anyones alter...
> 
> ...


why bother...he attacks everyone without a leg to stand on or the balls to back up his shit...who cares


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2013)

i would just like to add....I love mr beans


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I'm actually impressed. Nice work.



It don't take much to flatter you then
since he weighs 400lbs and doing presses
with a fourth of his weight..you go girl


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

Rednack said:


> It don't take much to flatter you then
> since he weighs 400lbs and doing presses
> with a fourth of his weight..you go girl



I weigh about the same as you claim to rolly poly....cept I actually have muscle


----------



## Rednack (Mar 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I weigh about the same as you claim to rolly poly....cept I actually have muscle



only muscle you have is in your jaws from suckin so much dick around here...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -138447 reputation points from Rednack.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
queer

Regards,
Rednack

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 14, 2013)

Rednack said:


> only muscle you have is in your jaws from suckin so much dick around here...



yes...im well known for being a butt kisser...damn dude...you really are just like azza...do you really believe making shit up out of thin air makes you witty? you are an idiot...we all see it but you are delusional....here...I will help....YOU ARE A FATASS SLOB...IF YOU DONT CHANGE YOUR SHITTY LIFE WILL END SOONER RATHER THAN LATER...I WILL BE GLAD....BUT MAYBE YOUR FAT RETARDED HILLBILLY BEARDED ASS HAS TRICKED SOME FAT SLOB WOMAN INTO CARING ABOUT YOU...SO GET IN THER GYM...STOP TRYING TO MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER BY BASHING


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 14, 2013)

Was it me or was it better when fat ass rednack was mia for months.Guess he got so fat he thought about working out so he logged on here.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 14, 2013)

Funny guys! Good stuff.


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2013)

I like redsack. He makes me look lean lmao


----------



## KelJu (Mar 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I have tats on both arms...called a mirror you fat stupid fuck




KOS, I still think you are a stupid fat fuck, but that post made me spit coffee on my screen.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 15, 2013)

WTF is this, the fat fuck challenge? Both of you are fat, do some fucking cardio and stop eating McDicks!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 15, 2013)

lol...being called names by a fat small noob....it never ends on the interwebz....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/130566-first-real-cycle.html#post2310231


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 15, 2013)

shortly after that he made a thread about how he hadn't worked out in 6 months...but he still posted threads about being on cycle


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

bump for fat tub of shit and his challenge thru pm...grow a pair fat fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol KOS, you take the bait every time 

...some funny shit thou, please continue


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

"bait"...lol at the internet accomplishments pussies


----------



## Bowden (Mar 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *New reputation!*
> 
> Hi, you have received -138447 reputation points from Rednack.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> ...



I need to counter this neg rep.
Reps given for a great rack and ass.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SheriV again.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

haha...not too long ago you claimed 200 at 15%...all of a sudden you grew 25 pounds...I noticed your wild inconsistency and posted the most likely of your lies...wanna prove something....its easy to load pics


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol way to pull a thread from 2 years ago chump. I've gained 40lbs since than and lost some body fat as well. You are still a fat fuck whining on this forum.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

reply is somehow above your stream of bs...please post some kind of proof son


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll take a vid working out soon, regardless this thread isn't about me, just seems like a fat fuck thread is all.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

we will hold our breath waiting for proof for how awesome you are...im sure the proof will come....hahaha....not being sarcastic at all loudmouth


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

I never claimed to be awesome lol. You got offended by someone callit it the way it is. I'm not ripped nor have claimed to be but I definately don't need to call people out on the internet. If I was as fat a fuck as the two of you I would just STFU and learn from others.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

I am nothing like rednack...and how are we supposed to know you don't look just like him...cause you say so...ok


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

How do you download jpeg images dont have a url for it it seems


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

could load from facebook and copy straight off of that for an alternative


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

U two faggots need to get a room...



THIS THREAD IS ABOUT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

it is about you and how you are very fat


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Hopefully this works. Like I said i'm not ripped or huge. But I am at 220-225 now. And lost some fat but still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

and it didnt work lol


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Fuck it KOS i'm fat like rednack lol. I'm so fkn computer illiterate


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

just go to advanced on the reply square


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

025 (2)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think rednack has a propane leak in his trailer and losing more brain cells by the minute.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> 025 (2)


not 15 % bud...and def not bigger or leaner than me...but no rednack


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll post a vid working out maybe monday when I do chest and Bi's. Pics are'nt the greatest. My arms are 17" but does'nt show in these pics.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

And i'm more like 16-17 % think I was being a bit generous a couple years ago.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

5 ft11....245 to 250


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 5 ft11....245 to 250








You are truely a fucking MORON KOS..You aint got any shoulders bro..
let alone traps...you keep kidding yourself bitchmeat and when you get off your lazy ass and do some work in the gym...i'll posts pics..until then, i'm not wasting my time fucking with your deadbeat ass, you're just like your daddy boy..the apple don't fall far from the tree..


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Two more


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

you sure shut up ole twinkle toes..


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2013)

big dude!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> you sure shut up ole twinkle toes..


K its your turn hillbily Jim


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> Two more


got a waaay better back than front


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> you sure shut up ole twinkle toes..


not at all....im 30 something pounds heavier and a little leaner...do the math fatass


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> K its your turn hillbily Jim



I went from 310 down to 240 and now i'm pushing 300..

i'm a loser and have no life..


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not at all....im 30 something pounds heavier and a little leaner...do the math fatass



where the fuck you leaner beanhead...

in the lips?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

more proof you are only a troll


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> You are truely a fucking MORON KOS..You aint got any shoulders bro..
> let alone traps...you keep kidding yourself bitchmeat and when you get off your lazy ass and do some work in the gym...i'll posts pics..until then, i'm not wasting my time fucking with your deadbeat ass, you're just like your daddy boy..the apple don't fall far from the tree..








this is old but post a pic of your shoulders round boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

you are so huge and ripped...its unbelievable how developed you are...how many fritos built this outstanding body?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think rednack has a propane leak in his trailer and losing more brain cells by the minute.....


Don't reckon that will interfere with my wash tub meth lab do ya?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2013)

both of you guys have wildly different shapes...this is dumb, its like comparing apples to oranges


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> big dude!



Workin on it bro, not ripped like you though lol.Lots of work to do maybe lean out in a year or so haha


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> both of you guys have wildly different shapes...this is dumb, its like comparing apples to oranges



a block to a circle?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2013)

ehhhhhhh...as easy as it is to step into that one...

no


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey i got more shape than a block lol. My back is tapered


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> ehhhhhhh...as easy as it is to step into that one...
> 
> no



At least you know your limitations....
KOS would try and argue the fact...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> Hey i got more shape than a block lol. My back is tapered



so was the hunchback of notra dame


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> so was the hunchback of notra dame


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> Hey i got more shape than a block lol. My back is tapered


would you really listen to anything that fat tub of shit said


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> so was the hunchback of notra dame



New to me i've been complimented on my taper many times lol. I like criticism though thanks Red!!! Now where are your pics


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> would you really listen to anything that fat tub of shit said



Not until I see pics. Seems to talk the talk but hasnt walked the walk yet


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2013)

I weigh moar than both you Jews. Send me prizes gdi!


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice cptn, I've only been lifting steady under two years but only reason i posted pics was KOS requested because I made comments. I see his nemesis Rednack has'nt done that yet.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> Nice cptn, I've only been lifting steady under two years but only reason i posted pics was KOS requested because I made comments. I see his nemesis Rednack has'nt done that yet.



i aint lifted in 6 m0nths..why the fuck would i want to post pictures?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> i aint lifted in 6 m0nths..why the fuck would i want to post pictures?



like you said...you got along way to go..so beat your chest all you want, nobodies gonna suck you off here except maybe KOS...He's into that kinda shit begging for male pics on the internet...and to think you was gay enough to show him...hehe


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> i aint lifted in 6 m0nths..why the fuck would i want to post pictures?


bbing site...you don't belong then


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bbing site...you don't belong then



unlike you mr.unemployed city worker, some of us have to work for a living to support your lazy asses..
so yall will have food and proper medical insurance at my expense...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> unlike you mr.unemployed city worker, some of us have to work for a living to support your lazy asses..
> so yall will have food and proper medical insurance at my expense...



nice try...I have worked out even when I worked 70 hrs in a week...when I was homeless I had standard weights in my car...motivation was low...dude you are now an admitted fatass that doesn't even workout floating around talking shit...I have no more time for you troll....you sure have spent a lot if time on forums for a guy with no free time...you punk bitch loudmouth nontraining piece of shit...shut the fuck up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

you're right...i'm never posting here again...you hurt my feeling..just remember they's only one ever been perfect here and he died on a cross for both of us...


you fatass jew bitch...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

aint nobody perfect...you are an admitted hypocrite...no one likes you here...you have no interest in what we do here....whats the point...find some fatty hillbilly forum to pollute


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

i'll post again 6/1/13...

see you then...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

fuck you pussy


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> i'll post again 6/1/13...
> 
> see you then...



Did he just have an Azza moment?


----------



## s2h (Mar 21, 2013)

Rednack said:


> HMMMM...Post 6 you have tats on your right arm...
> 
> Post 7 you have tats on your left arm...
> 
> don't think you're the same dude, but nice try dickweed..



wow..you really are a dumbass...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> Nice cptn, I've only been lifting steady under two years but only reason i posted pics was KOS requested because I made comments. I see his nemesis Rednack has'nt done that yet.



They just want to see yoar Jew cawk


----------



## Bowden (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> unlike you mr.unemployed city worker, some of us have to work for a living to support your lazy asses..
> so yall will have food and proper medical insurance at my expense...



What's your fucking point?
That you work so you can't go to the gym?

I work a full time job, usually I work over 50 hours a week.
I take management call 24*7 twice a month for a week long stretch.
I am over 55 and I still hit the gym at least 4 days a week.
Sometimes more.

What's your problem except finding lame excuses for being a lazy fuck?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

Bowden said:


> What's your fucking point?
> That you work so you can't go to the gym?
> 
> I work a full time job, usually I work over 50 hours a week.
> ...


was working 7 days a week 12 and 13 hours a day for the last 7 months living out of a suit case
working outside on transmission tower lines..no excuses, hard to find gyms where you pay by the month or daily down here in the boondocks..

i'm home now and about to hit it hard...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> was working 7 days a week 12 and 13 hours a day for the last 7 months living out of a suit case
> working outside on transmission tower lines..no excuses, hard to find gyms where you pay by the month or daily down here in the boondocks..
> 
> i'm home now and about to hit it hard...


dumbells you fat lying piece of shit


----------



## Bowden (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> was working 7 days a week 12 and 13 hours a day for the last 7 months living out of a suit case
> working outside on transmission tower lines..no excuses, hard to find gyms where you pay by the month or daily down here in the boondocks..
> 
> i'm home now and about to hit it hard...



Thanks for the clarification.
For a minute I thought that you were an unemployed fat lazy bodybuilding board troll that doesn't workout and that trolls people that workout.
Now I see that you are an employed fat bodybuilding board troll that doesn't workout that trolls people that workout.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> For a minute I thought that you were an unemployed fat lazy bodybuilding board troll that doesn't workout and that trolls people that workout.
> Now I see that you are an employed fat bodybuilding board troll that doesn't workout that trolls people that workout.


we have a winner...fuck you KOS, you fat slob..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuck...the old guy is on fire


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> we have a winner...fuck you KOS, you fat slob..








YOU ARE CURRENTLY WINNING A FATTEST POLL....CONGRATS


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

yep


[url]photo.JPG (2031.2 KB) [/URL]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

fail


----------

